# Ticket Booking-IOM for concessional fares & extra baggage



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hii Friends,
Am just about to book tickets from Mumbai to Sydney, and had quotes from various airlines for May last week. However I remembered about IOM Australia(Interational Orgaisation for Migration) offering concessional fares and extra baggage allowances. This has been mentioned on our visa grant letter.
Following is the information on there website iomaustralia.org/projects.html.


_"Concessional Fares for Immigrants Traveling to Australia and New Zealand 
Every approved immigrant (under the categories Skilled Migration, Business Skills and Parent Migration) is eligible for a special reduced one-way economy fare and more generous baggage allowance from IOM. This has been the result of negotiations with a large number of international carriers on specifically designated routes. Fare reductions are available from most international carriers from any destinations and for this special service; IOM will charge a reasonable service fee. 
Once payment has been received, IOM Canberra will organise your flights according to your preferred date of travel. Depending on your departure city your air tickets will either be made available to you locally at the airline town office or couriered to you.

If you are interested in receiving more information on IOM concessional fares, baggage allowance and eligibility criteria, please do not hesitate to contact us or send us your details. "_
Has any one approached IOM. Before booking today, i will send them my query, however I dont know about there fees and the timeline they will take.
Will it be worth to await there reply to book tickets. 
Please share your experiences (if any) with IOM.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Abhijeet, we booked our ticket form Delhi to Sydney sometime back.. you should inform them that you are migrating and its the first time you are going there after the visa grant. they put a code on teh ticket for baggage allowance that is for baggage allowance, if you do not inform them now they might not allow you anything beyond hte normal allowance of 20+10 KG.

It is best to book through an agent, and make sure you tell them specifically and take it in written that you do have 40 kg allowance..


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Many Thanks for the quicko from you as always. Tomorrow first thing I am gonna do is to get the same done thru an agent. before that I ll also try to cotact SIngapore Airlines & Malaysian Airlines (cheaper than Sngpr) directly, if they can offer me these allowances.

Regards
Abhijeet



anj1976 said:


> Hi Abhijeet, we booked our ticket form Delhi to Sydney sometime back.. you should inform them that you are migrating and its the first time you are going there after the visa grant. they put a code on teh ticket for baggage allowance that is for baggage allowance, if you do not inform them now they might not allow you anything beyond hte normal allowance of 20+10 KG.
> 
> It is best to book through an agent, and make sure you tell them specifically and take it in written that you do have 40 kg allowance..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Singapore Airlines is the best, i spoke to a lot of people, they said sig is the best airlines, their seats are the most comfortable and the service again is the best. the price i compared, atleast from Delhi was the cheapest for Thai and then Sig airlines. we paid INR 61,000 for two adults and one infant..


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hii Anj,
Yes you r right, SIG airlines is the best, however I will go with Quantas, as the quotes i received from Makemytrip (Rs 51374 for 2) is about 10000 less compared to sig, and also offering 40kg per passeger.
Yes one more thing, I got a reply and quote from IOM for my mail asking for the concessional fares they are offering. But unfortunately, they are charging fees of about 110USD per pax, which if included was above the quotes I received from Cleartrip for the same flight(malaysian airways). And further the payment process is quite combersome(international Money order, bank cheque courier) etc. And further they will courier the tickets. Why will anyone opt for this service, I wonder.
Anyways I am satisfied that they replied so that my wife can atleast not poke me for not enquiring the available option.

Regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Abhijeet, have u booked?? cos i paid 61 for 2 plus infant, for SIG, that means your ticket should ideally be not more than 46k (infant ticket is approx 14k..) let me inbox u


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks a ton. I shall surely check with him today.fortunately I havent booked today.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not a problem abhijeet.. i spoke to him and told him u will be calling


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I was just searching for this topic and found this thread.
The bottom line is that you just indicate to the airline that you are a migrant and you get the concessional fare and higher baggage allowance? Do you have to provide any information regarding the visa grant?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hii Maverick,  I finally booked thru ezeego.com for malaysian air. mum to syd costed me Rs.23.5K per ticket.I asked ezeego for getting the extra baggage allowance endorsed on ticket which they did coordinating with airlines.  Yes I had to send my visa details to ezeego. Also i had got confirmation from ezeego b4 booking.Also I had to book tikcet offline on phone for getting this request done, coz if u book online then the luggage endorsement might become an issue. Hope this helps.  Abhijeet


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

It sure does Abhijeet, thanks a lot.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi abhijeet,
Can you please share your visa timelines...When you applied for the visa?Which type and when did you get the visa grant?


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi abhijeet,
> Can you please share your visa timelines...When you applied for the visa?Which type and when did you get the visa grant?


Hii Dhawal,
I have added my timeline just now in the thread "Timelines - add your visa timeline here! ". Kindly have a look. 

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

How long did you get a response from IOM regarding concessional fares?


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

vinx1127 said:


> How long did you get a response from IOM regarding concessional fares?


As I remember they have offices in every country and I guess it would depend on how quickly they respond to you.

I was in Germany at the time and I got a response within a couple of days I think. But I'd also called them and spoken to them. Why don't u try giving them a call too?

All in all normal cases it should not take more than a few days.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

When i booked my ticket by default 40kg + 7kg in hand baggage allowed in sigapore airline. it cost 36k for adult and 31 for child.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Abhijeet, we booked our ticket form Delhi to Sydney sometime back.. you should inform them that you are migrating and its the first time you are going there after the visa grant. they put a code on teh ticket for baggage allowance that is for baggage allowance, if you do not inform them now they might not allow you anything beyond hte normal allowance of 20+10 KG.
> 
> It is best to book through an agent, and make sure you tell them specifically and take it in written that you do have 40 kg allowance..




Hey anj1976,

How are you? I have been trying to find out information about luggage on several threads and after going through several such threads, I'm quite confused 
I would be very grateful if you could please help me.
I am awaiting decision on my Offshore Partner (309/100) Visa. I have lived in Australia for over four and half years on a Student (Subclass 573) Visa. I moved to Australia in November 2008. 

*My question:- *I have read that people who are travelling to Australia for the first time get the additional luggage. What about the ones who have lived there but were not on a permanent visas (because technically student visa is not a permanent visa). 
In the first post of this thread, the thread user's post mentions that under the IOM Australia, Skilled Migration, Business Skills and Parent Migration is eligible for a special reduced one-way economy fare and more generous baggage allowance from IOM. 
*Just wondering if Partner Visa holders are eligible to receive this baggage allowace or is it only for the above mentioned migrant visas?*

Your reply will be very helpful. Thank you so much for your time.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not sure becky. i'd call the travel agent and ask.


----------

